# How do I reset all users in Leopard?



## DeltaMac (Oct 29, 2007)

For the last several years, when setting up a new Mac, I have followed a process where I set up a temporary user for updating the system to current updates, and installing other software that a customer might request. Then removing the user, along with resetting the local.nidb, removing the .AppleSetupDone file, and rm the user folder that I used, through single-user mode.
The local.nidb file is not used now.

Does anyone know what has replaced the function of netinfo and its files in Leopard ( and where that file might be located? )

Or, is there another way in Leopard to reset the system, removing the original user, so no trace of that original setup user is detected?
The new user gets the privilege of running the new user setup.


----------



## Schuckert (Nov 6, 2007)

DeltaMac said:


> For the last several years, when setting up a new Mac, I have followed a process where I set up a temporary user for updating the system to current updates, and installing other software that a customer might request. Then removing the user, along with resetting the local.nidb, removing the .AppleSetupDone file, and rm the user folder that I used, through single-user mode.
> The local.nidb file is not used now.
> 
> Does anyone know what has replaced the function of netinfo and its files in Leopard ( and where that file might be located? )
> ...



&#8226; Single User Mode
&#8226; fsck -fy
&#8226; mount -uw /
&#8226; rm /var/db/dslocal/nodes/Default/users/<shortname>.plist
&#8226; rm /var/db/.AppleSetupDone
&#8226; rm /var/db/.AutoBindDone 
&#8226; rm -r /Library/Preferences
&#8226; rm -r /Users/<shortname>
&#8226; reboot or halt

I think this is it. Maybe there are more files that should be deleted but the above mentioned works and I'm using it myself.

/johan


----------



## freikorpsco (May 14, 2009)

for X.5
boot single user.
1) mount -uw /
2) launchctl load /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.DirectoryServices.plist
3) rm -rf /var/db/shadow
4) rm -rf /var/db/.Apple*
5) dscl . delete /Users/(short user name)
6) dscl . delete /Groups/staff GroupMembership (short user name)
7) dscl . delete /Groups/admin GroupMembership (short user name)
8) rm -rf /Users/(short user name) 
for network/share name setting removal - rm -rf /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration

for X.4 and older
1) mount -uw /
2) rm -rf /var/db/netinfo
3) rm -rf /var/db/.Apple*
4) rm -rf /Users/(short user name)
for network/share name setting removal - rm -rf /Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration


----------

